# Cain Velasquez: I'm going to prove I'm the best when I take my belt back



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

He can't really claim it to be "his" at this point.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

How is he going to go 5 rounds without being punched in the face??

Kongo and JDS-1 showed he doesn't have the best chin..

JDS by deja-vu


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

He should go down to 205 before he fights JDS. This rematch is going to be the worst business decision he's ever made. 2 losses to the Champion and no one is interested in a rematch, and dropping a weight class because you have to is way less marketable than doing it by choice.


I think him or Cormier would tear Jones up right now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

'I'm going to back MY belt'

Did JDS hit him that hard or is he just that stupid? Either way, it won't matter, Cain couldn't take down a one legged Junior the first time. JDS has elite TDD anyway and is the superior striker. Things will be the same, a referee saving his life as Junior punches his face into the mat.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alot of fighters that had the belt like to call it their belt.

No big deal....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

It's going to be a great end of the year when Shogun,BJ and Cain win.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I just can't see Cain winning this fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd like to think Cain is gonna put up a better fight this go round. That was a perfect hit to the temple in the first fight, it's gonna be hard to replicate that. If Cain dodges the first couple hits and gets in close, who knows what will happen with Cains devastating grappling.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't like Cain but he's going to stop JDS.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

box said:


> I'd like to think Cain is gonna put up a better fight this go round. That was a perfect hit to the temple in the first fight, it's gonna be hard to replicate that. If Cain dodges the first couple hits and gets in close, who knows what will happen with Cains devastating grappling.


As far as I remember, it was actually behind the ear, right there to mess up the equilibrium. But yes, it's going to be hard to replicate that punch. AND it's HW where one punch can easily turn the table. Before Dos Santos beat him, a lot of people thought that he'd reign the HW division for years. To count him out completely doesn't make sense.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Voiceless said:


> As far as I remember, it was actually behind the ear, right there to mess up the equilibrium. But yes, it's going to be hard to replicate that punch. AND it's HW where one punch can easily turn the table. Before Dos Santos beat him, a lot of people thought that he'd reign the HW division for years. To count him out completely doesn't make sense.


It took Junior a mere 64 seconds to figure him out the first time...

What has Cain ever shown that makes anyone think it'll be different this time around? When have you seen Junior taken down and kept down? Never in the UFC, when have you seen Cain dropped by punches? Twice, once of those coming against the man he'll be facing in his next fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm with Voiceless really. Although the same can happen again, I think Cain had a lot of questions to ask. Alright LL, JDS has never been held down. But he's never faced a wrestler as talented as Cain. We never got to see what happens if Cain takes him down and smashes him up for a few seconds. I think his jitz is slightly overrated and I think Cain is probably the best GnP guy at HW, so it will be interesting as fuk to see this fight to me. Really 50/50.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

How many times did Tim Sylvia call it his belt when he didn't have it? BJ Penn had done it as well. Cain wasn't the first to do this.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm with Voiceless really. Although the same can happen again, I think Cain had a lot of questions to ask. Alright LL, JDS has never been held down. But he's never faced a wrestler as talented as Cain. We never got to see what happens if Cain takes him down and smashes him up for a few seconds. I think his jitz is slightly overrated and I think Cain is probably the best GnP guy at HW, so it will be interesting as fuk to see this fight to me. Really 50/50.


Cain had his leg and Junior easily shrugged him off, a one legged Junior at that.

I do think Junior's ground game is a mystery so I won't sit here and act as if he's completely dangerous off his back because, truth is I have no idea how good he is, because it's never been on show except for the moment when Carwin nearly had him a last second guillotine at the end of their fight but the fight was close to ending I don't think he tried to fight it. For the most part it's a mystery, he could be a wizard off his back or completely helpless, but there's a reason no one really knows what it's like, because he knocks people senseless on the feet.

Can Cain get him down? I guess it's possible but let's look at it like this, Cain cannot stand with him, that's been proven. So it's not like his gameplan is gonna be some big mystery, Junior also just recently fought a guy whose gameplan also wasn't a mystery in Frank Mir, and before all of this he was promised a Heavyweight title shot against the winner of Brock Lesnar/Cain Velasquez back in 2010 so he's been pretty much drilling his TDD hard day in and day out for the last two years, training with surely some of the best wrestlers in the world, because that's all he's faced is wrestlers and a submission artist in Mir whose only chance was getting him to the ground, that's all he's fought in the last two years. Shane Carwin could be considered a striker I guess, but he's got a wrestling background to go with his power punching so he still fits the bill of wrestler.

We also know Junior can take a shot, many don't feel Cain can. I don't believe the first fight was a fluke, it was an indication of Junior just being the better man, I don't think Cain gets KO'ed in 64 seconds again, I imagine he lasts longer this time but I do think an uppercut from Junior ends his Heavyweight run and sends him packing to 205 or Rich Franklin land if he can't make the cut and is stuck there which would be a shame because he is a great fighter and could beat a lot of those guys, with ease.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Alot of fighters that had the belt like to call it their belt.
> 
> No big deal....


Usually guys saying these are great former champions though. Cain got KO'd in a minute by the same guy in his first defense, nothing about that belt is his to claim.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Usually guys saying these are great former champions though. Cain got KO'd in a minute by the same guy in his first defense, nothing about that belt is his to claim.


He wants to be champion again... he considers himself the best im sure. So he calls it his belt because he believes he is the best.

Hell if i was a UFC fighter id start calling the belt mine after my first win. Id probably call the champion out after each fight and tell him to keep my belt warm. Lol


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It took Junior a mere 64 seconds to figure him out the first time...
> 
> What has Cain ever shown that makes anyone think it'll be different this time around? When have you seen Junior taken down and kept down? Never in the UFC, when have you seen Cain dropped by punches? Twice, once of those coming against the man he'll be facing in his next fight.



I dont think he figured him out :laugh: JDS cant of learnt much from them 64 seconds, you can bet he is not thinking like you are....even i if had worked out his entire game in 64 seconds, that was then and this is now...


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Mannnnn, I hope Cain wins. I would LOVE it if Cain wins via the same fashion in which he disposed of Bigfoot. Highly unlikely but I can imagine becoming a lot more active on this forum if it did happen. I do like JDS but Cain is easily my favourite HW. After seeing him batter Lesnar and Bigfoot the way he did will always lie vividly in the MMA section of my memeory.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It took Junior a mere 64 seconds to figure him out the first time...
> 
> What has Cain ever shown that makes anyone think it'll be different this time around? When have you seen Junior taken down and kept down? Never in the UFC, when have you seen Cain dropped by punches? Twice, once of those coming against the man he'll be facing in his next fight.


When had we ever see Lyoto Machida taken down and held down prior to the Jon Jones fight?

That didn't stop Jon from easily taking him down, elbowing his face up and then proceeding to choke him into unconsciousness.

If Cain comes in with the right grappling game plan, he could very well take Junior down and have his way with him on the ground. Junior still hasn't been tested by a truly elite level wrestler with a game plan for take downs, just like Machida hadn't prior to facing Jones.

Juniors ground game is finally going to be tested in this fight, and lets just say I don't think it will be passing with flying colours...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cain had his leg and Junior easily shrugged him off, a one legged Junior at that.
> 
> I do think Junior's ground game is a mystery so I won't sit here and act as if he's completely dangerous off his back because, truth is I have no idea how good he is, because it's never been on show except for the moment when Carwin nearly had him a last second guillotine at the end of their fight but the fight was close to ending I don't think he tried to fight it. For the most part it's a mystery, he could be a wizard off his back or completely helpless, but there's a reason no one really knows what it's like, because he knocks people senseless on the feet.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree.

Cain is a great fighter, but I just don't think he can beat JDS. It is a shame because he is clearly one of the best fighters in the UFC. I hope he can make 205, where he would stand a decent chance of defeating Jones. Otherwise, he is going to play second fiddle to JDS for the rest of his career.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Cain isn't moving down or going any where, his entire life he's thrived off the challenge of beating the bigger guys in competition and he's been largely successful. He's a true HW, and he looks to be completely focused and determined on getting the HW belt back. He's not just going to go away. He can fight Jones when he eventually moves up to HW.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Cain isn't moving down or going any where, his entire life he's thrived off the challenge of beating the bigger guys in competition and he's been largely successful. He's a true HW, and he looks to be completely focused and determined on getting the HW belt back. He's not just going to go away. He can fight Jones when he eventually moves up to HW.


If he loses to JDS again in brutal fashion, where does he go from there? It would be near impossible to get another title shot, and I don't think Velasquez is content with being 2nd best in the world. Moving down would be the best alternative if he cannot obtain the heavyweight title.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

OHKO said:


> If he loses to JDS again in brutal fashion, where does he go from there? It would be near impossible to get another title shot, and I don't think Velasquez is content with being 2nd best in the world. Moving down would be the best alternative if he cannot obtain the heavyweight title.


He stays at HW, destroys more contenders until he gets another shot and fulfils his goal. In such a scenario, it won't be close to guaranteed that JDS would still be the champion. If Overeem were to beat JDS, which is a definite possibility, then Cain could fight against a different champion in Overeem.

I hate it when fighters move from their natural weight class because they lose twice against the same guy in their current division. To me, that's just giving up. You don't stop or give in until you overcome that challenge.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

JDS worked Cain out like Terminator. His computer vision noted habits immediately, making the takedown easy to defend before choosing the punch it knew Cain's head would be waiting for.

Calculated demolition, not lucky punch. A repeat is likely.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

1) I agree with the others who say that there is no real point in getting panties in a bunch over a statement like "Going to get my belt back". It is said all the time by everyone.

2) The problem with a KO as quick as JDS got is that he really doesn't have any sense of Cain. By that I mean, BJ Penn and GSP know each other very well from their fights. They know their habits, their quirks, etc, things that you can't get from watching video. JDS blew out Cain without Cain really ever getting started.

With the above said, I still think JDS will win this. But I only think he has 2 rounds to do it in. JDS has been known to coast when he knows he is winning, Cain has never in his life coasted through anything. For me the real factor will be if the fight goes past 2 rounds, how long can JDS handle the quick in and out movement of Cain. Eventually we will see cardio vs cardio and in that match-up I pick Cain.

Still my official prediction is JDS by KO/TKO at about 4 minutes into the first round this time. I think Cain doesn't have the strongest chin and he got lucky when Kongo found out that Kongo has a shitty ground game.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> He stays at HW, destroys more contenders until he gets another shot and fulfils his goal. In such a scenario, it won't be close to guaranteed that JDS would still be the champion. If Overeem were to beat JDS, which is a definite possibility, then Cain could fight against a different champion in Overeem.
> 
> I hate it when fighters move from their natural weight class because they lose twice against the same guy in their current division. To me, that's just giving up. You don't stop or give in until you overcome that challenge.


That's a valid point actually. "I couldn't make it in here so imma go down a class, maybe that division is weaker". Though i'm definitely not judging Edgar on the move.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This fight is really defining for Cain's career. He needs a win so he doesn't get stuck.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rauno said:


> That's a valid point actually. "I couldn't make it in here so imma go down a class, maybe that division is weaker". Though i'm definitely not judging Edgar on the move.


I think Edgar did it for the Aldo challenge and nothing else. Just like I think he would go up to WW if he thought he would get a crack at GSP.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> I think Edgar did it for the Aldo challenge and nothing else. Just like I think he would go up to WW if he thought he would get a crack at GSP.


Frankie doesn't even weigh 170.



GrappleRetarded said:


> When had we ever see Lyoto Machida taken down and held down prior to the Jon Jones fight?
> 
> That didn't stop Jon from easily taking him down, elbowing his face up and then proceeding to choke him into unconsciousness.
> 
> ...


That's a valid point but we've also seen Cain take a guy down and still manage to get dropped several times in a fight and the uppercut is the best way to catch a wrestler coming in and Junior has a nasty uppercut. Cain will have to be very careful when he picks his shots in this fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't even imagine Frankie at 170.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Frankie doesn't even weigh 170.


That wasn't my point. My point is that I think Edgar would chase harder fights in other weight classes if he thought there was a chance he would get it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Junior will show the world what's up - again.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't see Cain winning this. No way he avoids juniors hands for 5 rounds without getting KTFO.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I don't like Cain but he's going to stop JDS.


Yah, he's going to stop JDS's punches with his face. KO/TKO for JDS. Book it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He destroys the punching bag that is Bigfoot Silva and everyone acts like he is "back" and is so "hungry". 

That was an impressive showing. But he did what he should have done against Bigfoot....destroy him.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cain is not raising his chances by throwing these lines to JDS. 
It will be an insane fight, anyway. 

About Cain moving down to 205 if he loses: Not sure if he would be willing to do that, but he is the one paying his own bills. He should do what ever he thinks is best for him. 
Who wants to be 2nd place anyway. If he can make the cut, let it be.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate when a fighter moves down cause they are losing, even if they are a major contender at the weight. Is Cain happy with NEVER being as good as JDS if he loses? If JDS beats him, he should keep training, beat everybody they put in front of him, and challenge AGAIN. He's 100% capable at HW, so why would he need to move down? Cause he cant beat someone?

Just for the controversy, I'm going for the Cain upset. I can see him landing some big shots on JDS on the feet from unexpected overhand kind of angles, and fighting through a big moment in the fight like Frankie E does. I think at some point he'll take the fight down and lands some big GnP elbows from close range, which will raise some questions of JDS' BJJ.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I hate when a fighter moves down cause they are losing, even if they are a major contender at the weight. Is Cain happy with NEVER being as good as JDS if he loses? If JDS beats him, he should keep training, beat everybody they put in front of him, and challenge AGAIN. He's 100% capable at HW, so why would he need to move down? Cause he cant beat someone?
> 
> Just for the controversy, I'm going for the Cain upset. I can see him landing some big shots on JDS on the feet from unexpected overhand kind of angles, and fighting through a big moment in the fight like Frankie E does. I think at some point he'll take the fight down and lands some big GnP elbows from close range, which will raise some questions of JDS' BJJ.


Cain has some tight crisp boxing, however JDS' has great range, harder shots, and a concrete chin. JDS also has a great base with very solid movement, the kind of guy that is hard to create angles on. I dont see Cain having what it takes on the feet to drop him. Cain is going to need to rush the TD, rush the TD, rush the TD. 

JDS via KO in the first.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Cain has some tight crisp boxing, however JDS' has great range, harder shots, and a concrete chin. JDS also has a great base with very solid movement, the kind of guy that is hard to create angles on. I dont see Cain having what it takes on the feet to drop him. Cain is going to need to rush the TD, rush the TD, rush the TD.
> 
> JDS via KO in the first.


Yeah no way he out boxes him, but more "catches him". Like he is rushing the TD with no amazing successes, then he switches to an overhand and has JDS rocked. Might be hopeful but I think everyone will have a lot of respect for JDS' chin after this fight. I have a feeling he'll take some massive shots, Cain will rush for the KO, and JDS will avoid the follow up shots well and recover very quickly. Why am I predictiing this? Fuked if I know.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah no way he out boxes him, but more "catches him". Like he is rushing the TD with no amazing successes, then he switches to an overhand and has JDS rocked. Might be hopeful but I think everyone will have a lot of respect for JDS' chin after this fight. I have a feeling he'll take some massive shots, Cain will rush for the KO, and JDS will avoid the follow up shots well and recover very quickly. Why am I predictiing this? Fuked if I know.


I already have great respect for JDS' chin. He is the only man to get hit by Carwin and not fall down. Say what you will about Carwin but he is easily the hardest puncher in the UFC.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I already have great respect for JDS' chin. He is the only man to get hit by Carwin and not fall down. Say what you will about Carwin but he is easily the hardest puncher in the UFC.


I think his boxing skills allowed him to not get quite as impactful as all of Carwin's other victims, but yeah he has already proved he has a pretty good chin, but this will show it to the next level and put his name up there in the top few HW chins imo. Maybe he wins in 10 seconds with a KO but just how I expect it to go.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I hate when a fighter moves down cause they are losing, even if they are a major contender at the weight. Is Cain happy with NEVER being as good as JDS if he loses? If JDS beats him, he should keep training, beat everybody they put in front of him, and challenge AGAIN. He's 100% capable at HW, so why would he need to move down? Cause he cant beat someone?


Do you mean you hate only when they move down or generally changing weigh classes?
Do you disagree with Maia coming down to 170? Do you think that was a bad call he made?
What about Sonnen moving up?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen going up was obvious, he got a title shot
Maia going down was obvious too, he's built for 170

The guy you quoted was talking about how someone moves because they can't beat the champ, like Rich Franklin did


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Sonnen going up was obvious, he got a title shot


He said he was going to 205 shortly after his second loss to Anderson. He was very vocal about his intentions of not being the second best. Later he got the title shot.



rabakill said:


> Maia going down was obvious too, he's built for 170


It's not about being build it's about making weight.
So Big Nog is a natural HW and Little Nog is a natural LHW?
We are speaking about options, intentions.


rabakill said:


> The guy you quoted was talking about how someone moves because they can't beat the champ, like Rich Franklin did


I know, but the question remains. If you've lost your motivation for whatever reason (double loss to the champ included)why should you get glued to something? Who said another category would not present different and exciting challenges?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Do you mean you hate only when they move down or generally changing weigh classes?
> Do you disagree with Maia coming down to 170? Do you think that was a bad call he made?
> What about Sonnen moving up?


Kind of what the other guy said, dropping down because they can't beat the champion. While Maia had a title shot at one point, his MW UFC career had become ropey, and a title shot never really seemed to be anywhere in the future. His body was more suited for WW anyways, and it's understandable that he realized that he could no longer compete at an elite level at MW and dropped down. Cain on the other hand CAN compete at an elite level, and the only reason he'd be dropping down would be if JDS was too good for him. If Demian Maia was turning away all challengers and constantly aiming for the title, I would have felt bad about him dropping, but unlike Cain he wasnt able to compete at that weight class. Cain's entire career is made up of smashing heavyweights, so he can compete as one of the best in the world and dropping down would be admitting that he isn't now, or will never be in his life, better than Junior Dos Santos, which is way too defeatist of an attitude for me to like the move (although he hasn't done anything so I'm not targeting him specifically).

Sonnen did the same in reverse. At LHW, Sonnen faced some much bigger and badder challenges than at MW, so his move isn't really taking the easy way out. He is facing someone who to me is an even more difficult challenge for him, Jon Jones, than the man he moved up from, Anderson Silva, so he is more accepting the losses and trying to carve out a more difficult route under the wall he faced at MW.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol ok Cain, whatever you say. He should be happy he was just gifted an extremely undeserving rematch.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> He said he was going to 205 shortly after his second loss to Anderson. He was very vocal about his intentions of not being the second best. Later he got the title shot.


his plan was to get a title shot as soon as possible, and look how it worked out. He'd never have gotten another title shot at 185. You're being a contrarian for absolutely no reason whatsoever, the situation is transparent, who do you have a problem with here that is making you want to argue?


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Guy Incognito said:


> It's going to be a great end of the year when Shogun,BJ and Cain win.


Please pass me whatever you are smoking or snorting... it sounds good.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Lol ok Cain, whatever you say. He should be happy he was just gifted an extremely undeserving rematch.


Besides Overeem, who we all know the story about...who deserves a title shot more than Cain in UFC?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> *Yeah no way he out boxes him, but more "catches him".* Like he is rushing the TD with no amazing successes, then he switches to an overhand and has JDS rocked. Might be hopeful but I think everyone will have a lot of respect for JDS' chin after this fight. I have a feeling he'll take some massive shots, Cain will rush for the KO, and JDS will avoid the follow up shots well and recover very quickly. Why am I predictiing this? Fuked if I know.


Yes, no one argues about Dos Santos being the better boxer or even the better fighter overall. So Dos Santos is the favorite in the rematch, no problem with that, but everyone can get caught and Velasquez is not known for pillow hands. Dos Santos got tagged quite a couple of times by the walking heavy bag Roy Nelson.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> his plan was to get a title shot as soon as possible, and look how it worked out. He'd never have gotten another title shot at 185. You're being a contrarian for absolutely no reason whatsoever, the situation is transparent, who do you have a problem with here that is making you want to argue?


Hard to reply that. Where did you get the impression I had a problem with anyone by asking normal questions to Clyde and giving my point of view about the subject? Clear your mind, bro and review what I said to find there was no attack to no one to suggest what you just wrote.

PS: By the way. You were the one stepping in the question I made to Clyde, so revise who is willing to argue anything.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, no one argues about Dos Santos being the better boxer or even the better fighter overall. So Dos Santos is the favorite in the rematch, no problem with that, but everyone can get caught and Velasquez is not known for pillow hands. Dos Santos got tagged quite a couple of times by the walking heavy bag Roy Nelson.


Funny how things can change, I remember back when people were complaining that Cain had pillow fists after the Kongo and Rothwell fights then he knocked Nogueira into another life time.

The Nelson fight was a war and if anyone hasn't seen it you need to google it instantly, not many could have taken the damage Junior dished out in that one, I don't think Cain could have. That's why I feel confident in Junior if the fight turns into the war everyone wanted in the first fight, Nelson hits hard and Junior took his best.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I went with JDS a very long time ago, but I also said right after their last bout that I think Cain will take the rematch then JDS complete the series with a rubber match win.

Otherwise if Cain loses...he can literally beat everyone else in the division and that causes some serious problems. 

Fricken Overeem. He screwed things up. Guess we'll have to see him pound out Big Foot's head.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, no one argues about Dos Santos being the better boxer or even the better fighter overall. So Dos Santos is the favorite in the rematch, no problem with that, but everyone can get caught and Velasquez is not known for pillow hands. Dos Santos got tagged quite a couple of times by the walking heavy bag Roy Nelson.


Yeah, but Roy doesnt hit light either. I think Cain will really show his striking ability here, but I think JDS will show another level of endurance aswell. It will be JDS endurance which is shown more if he wins, and Cain's striking if it's him. I have a feeling through that Cain catches him like twice, and after failing to do anything the first time, takes it down. The fight eventually ends a contested 3 rounds to 2 for Cain, with JDS outworking with his boxing in the two he wins and Cain landing a big shot or two in two of his with a takedown and control in the other. Who knows though.

MMA-Sportsman, I replied to you anyways if you were wondering.

Lyoto, that fight made me a HUGE Nelson fan, which has since been rebuttled by his terrible personality on TUF. Nelson can take more damage tham maybe anyone else in MMA. I have a feeling he gets KOed by Carwin (dont know why again lmao), but I'd have loved to see him as a Pride fighter against say Nog or Cro Cop.

No_Mercy, agree with everything there. EVERYONE would have wanted to see Overeem Vs JDS now and Cain facing say Carwin with the winner getting the title shot.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> MMA-Sportsman, I replied to you anyways if you were wondering.


I saw that, Clyde and I get your point. Tks.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I saw that, Clyde and I get your point. Tks.


Although I am biased. When LyotoLegion just mentioned Machida dropping to MW, I was thinking "YES! Then people would know whats up" hahahaha.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Although I am biased. When LyotoLegion just mentioned Machida dropping to MW, I was thinking "YES! Then people would know whats up" hahahaha.


Machida would get unconscioused at MW, dude's been exposed for a while now.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Besides Overeem, who we all know the story about...who deserves a title shot more than Cain in UFC?


Werdum. Brought over Cormier. Even Travis Browne before his last fight. ANYONE. Cain/JDS happened two fights ago and it lasted under 90 seconds on FREE television. Then Cain beat a decent fighter at best, and gets a title shot again. Makes no sense, especially since this fight happened last year on free television, was decisive, and nobody was exactly clamoring for a rematch.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> Machida would get unconscioused at MW, dude's been exposed for a while now.


Dem's fightin' words, bro.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> Lol ok Cain, whatever you say. He should be happy he was just gifted an extremely undeserving rematch.


He's the number two guy and is better than everyone else. Despite how the first fight went I still believe Cain provides the biggest threat to JDS. Werdum? Browne? Comier? All would lose to JDS. Comier might have a little success with his wrestling but both Cain and JDS smashes all other contenders. Not worth talking about Overeem yet until he starts fighting again. 



Terror Kovenant said:


> I already have great respect for JDS' chin. He is the only man to get hit by Carwin and not fall down. *Say what you will about Carwin but he is easily the hardest puncher in the UFC*.


Could of sworn there was a thread on here a year or two ago about how Cain is actually the strongest puncher. Could be mistaken. 



MCMAP Wizzard said:


> Machida would get unconscioused at MW, dude's been exposed for a while now.


He would get unconscioused? lol, And no he wouldn't. The only one who would KO him would probably be Silva and they are never going to fight obviously.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Werdum. Brought over Cormier. Even Travis Browne before his last fight. ANYONE. Cain/JDS happened two fights ago and it lasted under 90 seconds on FREE television. Then Cain beat a decent fighter at best, and gets a title shot again. Makes no sense, especially since this fight happened last year on free television, was decisive, and nobody was exactly clamoring for a rematch.


IN UFC, so Cormier is a no. Travis Browne just got owned by Bigfoot, so I don't get why you'd want him in there over Cain? I think Cain has a lot to bring to the fight that we didnt see since it was a flash KO. Cain smashes Browne into next week. Werdum, maybe could have a case to deserve it, but could use a bigger win under his name recently. I cant remember who he faught last but if I'm right Bigfoot is a lot better than whoever it was.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Haha I can't believe the hate on here for Cain. Okay he didn't do to well in the first fight, but Cain is a beast and will destroy Jds this time around. Please all remember this post.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Tyson Fury said:


> Could of sworn there was a thread on here a year or two ago about how Cain is actually the strongest puncher. Could be mistaken.


Thought I heard about that somewhere too. I think it's the velocity of his punches. It's fairly crisp with good technique. I can hear the snap on the Thai pads. He effed up Brock real good in a matter of seconds and Big Foot. That impressed me the most especially because nobody knew how he would react to a KO loss. Cain is extremely mentally tough, but it really looked like he was a bit nervous fighting in his hometown I believe. He hesitated for that second and I could see that BOMB coming right at his head.

I'd still have to say Overeem and Carwin is ahead of em. 



Ludinator said:


> Haha I can't believe the hate on here for Cain. Okay he didn't do to well in the first fight, but Cain is a beast and will destroy Jds this time around. Please all remember this post.


I don't think it's going to be a massacre. It'll be a war with Cain dragging JDS into unknown territory. These guys fight at such a high pace that it can end quickly. Once JDS touches your chin it's usually over. Once Cain takes you down at this point he can usually get the TKO or really put a hurt on you. His striking has improved.

I'd like to see it go at least three rounds. 

Who can beat JDS. Most likely an excellent grappler with high level BJJ, heavy striker, and or wrestler with excellent conditioning. Cain fits this description. Remember I picked JDS the first time.

Cain is going to come out to the center and cut em off. He might do leg kicks again which was an excellent plan in the first fight, but JDS will be prepared and may go for the counter. So I think Cain has to initiate the clinch and immediate take down to wear out JDS. If not, as long as he moves his head and has has guard up he can stand and bang for a minute or so in a round. But without the takedowns it'll be JDS's world. 

That's why Cain has to wear down JDS whether it's sapping his energy in the clinch, leg kicking em, taking him down even, or simply staying out of trouble and picking his shots and biding his time. The latter simply isn't Cain's style. So the more I think about it...this fight should be over within three unless it becomes a back and war fight which would be pretty awesome.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

I wish people would shut up with the "one legged" JDS comments.

From everything that's came out afterwards it seems as if both men were baring injuries - as is the case in most MMA fights based on what most fighters say.

It pisses me off how Junior and pretty much all of Black House have an injury to talk about after every fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RWCNT said:


> I wish people would shut up with the "one legged" JDS comments.
> 
> From everything that's came out afterwards it seems as if both men were baring injuries - as is the case in most MMA fights based on what most fighters say.
> 
> It pisses me off how Junior and pretty much all of Black House have an injury to talk about after every fight.


Junior's not a member of Blackhouse and he was on crutches days before the fight, why are you so salty, breh?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Haha I can't believe the hate on here for Cain. Okay he didn't do to well in the first fight, but Cain is a beast and will destroy Jds this time around. Please all remember this post.


I try to forget as many of your posts as possible, but I'll put this one aside for safe keeping (aka, when JDS KOs Cain... again).


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> IN UFC, so Cormier is a no. Travis Browne just got owned by Bigfoot, so I don't get why you'd want him in there over Cain? I think Cain has a lot to bring to the fight that we didnt see since it was a flash KO. Cain smashes Browne into next week. Werdum, maybe could have a case to deserve it, but could use a bigger win under his name recently. I cant remember who he faught last but if I'm right Bigfoot is a lot better than whoever it was.


Im not saying these guys would fair better against JDS. I am saying at the time that they were more deserving. I will watch UFC 155 because I am a homer for HW title fights. The numbers will struggle. You dont do a rematch of a one-sided contest that was FREE a year ago when the champion didnt even defend his title for two minutes of in-cage time.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

JDS will win. When you look at the first Cain and JDS fight it resembles the BROCK and REEM fight. The shoot, the non take down, the big hit, the end. I hope this time is similar but I have a feeling it will be in the late 3rd or early in the 4th rd this time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Im not saying these guys would fair better against JDS. I am saying at the time that they were more deserving. I will watch UFC 155 because I am a homer for HW title fights. The numbers will struggle. You dont do a rematch of a one-sided contest that was FREE a year ago when the champion didnt even defend his title for two minutes of in-cage time.


I dont know shit about if it was free or not, but Cain is the best challenge and there are many unanswered questions after the last fight. No one else is as valid a challenger not named Overeem, so...why the care?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Cain takes the rematch, i've always thought it. I have 1 million credits on it.

I don't think the first fight was a true reflection of the ability of both fighters. No.2 is nowhere near as hyped, I think it will be everything the first wasn't.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It is an intriguing scenario, with a lot on the line for Velasquez. These two were always going to clash and I always favored JDS, since he entered the UFC I knew he'd hold the gold. Then when they finally meet, he comes out and beats Cain flawlessly... I'm with everyone who says Cain is a phenomenal fighter, but his fight with JDS wasn't competitive, no different to every other of JDS' UFC fights. Outclassed.

Hard to go against JDS in this one. They've both had 9 UFC fights, JDS has a tougher list of opponents, has beaten them more impressively, and Cain is one of them.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> I think Cain takes the rematch, i've always thought it. I have 1 million credits on it.
> 
> I don't think the first fight was a true reflection of the ability of both fighters. No.2 is nowhere near as hyped, I think it will be everything the first wasn't.


I'll throw up about a mil on Cain as well even though I picked JDS the first time around. Where do I sign up!

I really feel that this will be a trilogy. I don't think I've seen a #1 and #2 clean out the entire division the way they have before in any division.

Fitch maybe on his rise, but he drew against Penn and got KOed by Hendricks. Cain made a huge comeback against Big Foot.

Everyone after their championship loss has spiralled down.
- Thiago Alves
- Thales Leites
- Demian Maia
- Nate Marquardt
- Travis Lutter
- Patrick Cote
- Chuck Lidell
- Wanderlei Silva
- Matt Serra
- Matt Hughes
- BJ Penn
- Mark Hominick
- Dan Hardy
- Koschek
- Jake Shields
- Kenflo
- Big Daddy Stephens
- Tito Ortiz
- Brock Lesnar forced into retirement possibily his diverticulitis playing a role.

The list is long.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Cain will end up like Franklin after his second loss to Anderson Silva. There is no point in staying in the division because he will beat up any other contender in the division but a rematch against the Champion is absolutely out of the question. Cain will be forced to move down to LHW.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Junior's not a member of Blackhouse and he was on crutches days before the fight, why are you so salty, breh?


I hadn't realised that he'd left. Never the less, it just seems to me that people associated with BH and the Nog brothers always have injuries or illnesses to complain about after every fight, even if they win. I just think it's scumbagish to disrespect your opponent's efforts by coming out afterwards and talking about your staph infection/rough weight cut/injured leg/broken spine (calling that as Big Nog's next post-fight injury claim btw).

To go into the cage injured and fight on is courageous in my opinion but I think the class of it is completely negated if you make a point of telling the world about it


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> He would get unconscioused? lol, And no he wouldn't. The only one who would KO him would probably be Silva and they are never going to fight obviously.


Machida would be slept by Vitor, out-jabbed by Bisping, and grapplesexed by Weidman and Okami.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> Machida would be slept by Vitor, *out-jabbed by Bisping*, and grapplesexed by Weidman and Okami.


Wanna know how I know you're a troll?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RWCNT said:


> I hadn't realised that he'd left. Never the less, it just seems to me that people associated with BH and the Nog brothers always have injuries or illnesses to complain about after every fight, even if they win. I just think it's scumbagish to disrespect your opponent's efforts by coming out afterwards and talking about your staph infection/rough weight cut/injured leg/broken spine (calling that as Big Nog's next post-fight injury claim btw).
> 
> To go into the cage injured and fight on is courageous in my opinion but I think the class of it is completely negated if you make a point of telling the world about it


In before. They are outspoken ppl. Nothing to hide. And you just pointed out how honest the declarations are, as they come following victories or losses regardless. You clearly didn't follow Big Nog's career from the begining otherwise you woudn't second guess his statements like that.
Guy is a legendary warrior who respects and is respected by most.

But everyone is entitle to his own opinion, of course.
Life is full of contradictions.
Tell you were injured or sick: Not cool. Not classy.
Middle fingers parade: Very cool. Very classy.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> I'll throw up about a mil on Cain as well even though I picked JDS the first time around. Where do I sign up!
> 
> I really feel that this will be a trilogy. I don't think I've seen a #1 and #2 clean out the entire division the way they have before in any division.
> 
> ...


Cain is hardly on some huge comeback, he took advantage of a dumb decision by Bigfoot and messed him up on the ground, he's had one fight since he was finished in 64 seconds by Junior, he hasn't shown anything that gives me the impression he's gonna beat him. He's probably gonna do better but it's hard to get beat in under 64 seconds to the same guy twice.

Like I've said time and time again. Cain's chance are slim in this, he has two options, shoot for the takedown or fake and try and catch Junior. Junior already showed the entire world Cain isn't on his league when it comes to the stand up and I doubt that has changed in 13 months. 

I'm not expecting a war either and I don't know why people have this idea they're tailor made to supply one, if Cain wants to make this war he has to go into the trenches and fight tooth and nail and that's a fight he'll never win against JDS.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> In before. They are outspoken ppl. Nothing to hide. And you just pointed out how honest the declarations are, as they come following victories or losses regardless. You clearly didn't follow Big Nog's career from the begining otherwise you woudn't second guess his statements like that.
> Guy is a legendary warrior who respects and is respected by most.
> 
> But everyone is entitle to his own opinion, of course.
> ...


Who said middle fingers are cool or classy?

I didn't follow Big Nog's career from the start. (I was 9 and for some reason the only video shop in my town didn't sell copies of RINGS on VHS, weird I know) What about his many fights would make me any less annoyed by the pointless post-fight injury claims?

That "legendary warrior" stuff is bull anyways, just because someone has a whole mess of fights and a legacy doesn't make them morally infallible.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cain is hardly on some huge comeback, he took advantage of a dumb decision by Bigfoot and messed him up on the ground, he's had one fight since he was finished in 64 seconds by Junior, he hasn't shown anything that gives me the impression he's gonna beat him. He's probably gonna do better but it's hard to get beat in under 64 seconds to the same guy twice.
> 
> Like I've said time and time again. Cain's chance are slim in this, he has two options, shoot for the takedown or fake and try and catch Junior. Junior already showed the entire world Cain isn't on his league when it comes to the stand up and I doubt that has changed in 13 months.
> 
> I'm not expecting a war either and I don't know why people have this idea they're tailor made to supply one, if Cain wants to make this war he has to go into the trenches and fight tooth and nail and that's a fight he'll never win against JDS.


That fight only lasted 64 seconds.. Cain had one half arsed attempt at a single (I think it was a single, haven't watched in a little while) before he got caught. I don't doubt that Cain can get JDS down.

I also think Cain poses a bigger threat on the feet than most believe, before the KO he was looking good and had outlanded Junior.

I just really think that 64 seconds isn't long enough to judge the two fighters, yeah JDS dropped Cain fiercely, but Cain landed a decent shot on JDS during a combo with a lowkick from memory, as long as both fighters land solid shots, either has the ability to flash KO the other. They are HWs afterall.

Maybe it's fanboyism :dunno: , but yeah I definitely see Cain dragging JDS to the mat and beating him to a bloody pulp.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> That fight only lasted 64 seconds.. Cain had one half arsed attempt at a single (I think it was a single, haven't watched in a little while) before he got caught. I don't doubt that Cain can get JDS down.
> 
> I also think Cain poses a bigger threat on the feet than most believe, before the KO he was looking good and had outlanded Junior.
> 
> ...


dude layoff Cains nutts, JDS wasnt even 100% for that fight and laid him out, imagine what he'll do in the rematch. If there was no JDS i would fully support Cain to be the champ but JDS is just a great dude and deserves it.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> dude layoff Cains nutts, JDS wasnt even 100% for that fight and laid him out, imagine what he'll do in the rematch. If there was no JDS i would fully support Cain to be the champ but JDS is just a great dude and deserves it.


Wow, i'm completely blown away by the excellence of your post.

/Sarcasm

All I am saying is 64 seconds, they both landed solid shots, if JDS had been on the receiving end of the flash KO would that mean he is the worse of the two? I'm not saying Cain is as good as JDS on the feet, but it's certainly possible for Cain to KO JDS.

I also think Cain can take Junior down, it's not like you saw JDS stuff like 10 of Cain's shots, it was one half arsed shot. 

They were both injured, injury has nothing to do with what I am talking about.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Stylistically, JDS vs Cain reminds me a lot of Chuck vs Randy.

And given the style match-up, Cain CAN beat JDS, but he has to be perfect. He can't make even ONE mistake. JDS can hit and miss because he only needs to make one shot count.

Stylistically, JDS is just a nightmare for Cain, but Cain is obviously still very very good and capable of winning if he doesn't make any mistakes.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I hate how people on here think Jds can't be taken down, Cain tryed a half as*ed attemp. Cain will get Jds down and he won't get back up. Cain has power in his hands also, to say he didn't Ko Nog is a stupid comment. Cain has only ever gone to the score cards once, to say his win over Silva didn't show anything is just mind blowing, Cain showed he means business and destroyed silva on the floor.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Stylistically, JDS vs Cain reminds me a lot of Chuck vs Randy.
> 
> And given the style match-up, Cain CAN beat JDS, but he has to be perfect. He can't make even ONE mistake. JDS can hit and miss because he only needs to make one shot count.
> 
> Stylistically, JDS is just a nightmare for Cain, but Cain is obviously still very very good and capable of winning if he doesn't make any mistakes.


I agree with this post. It does very much remind me of this historic trilogy. Randy had to be flawless to win, yet all Chuck had to do was time a punch when Randy had his hand down for some reason.

It's not that I think Cain can't win, it is just so much easier for JDS to win.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

xRoxaz. You can give your opinions without insulting other members.

Guys, Ive deleted all the posts that quoted the insult so if you had something to add to the thread, other than commenting on that please post again.

thanks K


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> That fight only lasted 64 seconds.. Cain had one half arsed attempt at a single (I think it was a single, haven't watched in a little while) before he got caught. I don't doubt that Cain can get JDS down.
> 
> I also think Cain poses a bigger threat on the feet than most believe, before the KO he was looking good and had outlanded Junior.
> 
> ...


This. I feel that Cain, besides Overeem, is the biggest threat to JDS as I feel Belfort is to Anderson. In neither fight, we saw any of the elements that could have been brought into them because they were flash knockouts. When they earn their way back up, it makes the second fight all that more interesting.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RWCNT said:


> Who said middle fingers are cool or classy?


Not you? So don't bother.



RWCNT said:


> I didn't follow Big Nog's career from the start. (I was 9 and for some reason the only video shop in my town didn't sell copies of RINGS on VHS, weird I know) What about his many fights would make me any less annoyed by the pointless post-fight injury claims?


We're even then, I guess. Yo're annoyed by his "claims" and I am annoyed by yours.


RWCNT said:


> That "legendary warrior" stuff is bull anyways, just because someone has a whole mess of fights and a legacy doesn't make them morally infallible.


Certainly doesn't mean otherwise, but you like to make it sound like it does. This is more insulting than his "claims", but yeah, you were only 9.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> I hate how people on here think Jds can't be taken down, Cain tryed a half as*ed attemp. Cain will get Jds down and he won't get back up. Cain has power in his hands also, to say he didn't Ko Nog is a stupid comment. Cain has only ever gone to the score cards once, to say his win over Silva didn't show anything is just mind blowing, Cain showed he means business and destroyed silva on the floor.


:sarcastic09:

JDS isn't Bigfoot Silva. If you can't tell the difference, then please stop watching MMA immediately. Cain destroyed a second tier fighter. Good on him. He made his statement. But JDS is the champion, and for good reason. If Cain could destroy him, he would have in their first encounter. 

People base their belief that JDS can't be taken down on the fact that he hasn't been taken and/or kept down since coming to the UFC. Cain also failed to take Junior down, regardless of the quality of his attempt. We're basing our beliefs off of *empirical evidence*. Whereas you're speculating and nothing more. 

'Cain will take JDS down and he won't get back up'... and you base this off of what? Cain's taking down a slow and plodding Big Foot? Junior's stuffing of Cain's takedown attempt? Junior's KO of Cain? You base it off of absolutely nothing, and yet you have the balls to call out anyone who thinks that Junior will be able to stave off Cain's takedowns? Cool story, bro.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If you can't tell the difference, then please stop watching MMA immediately.


God you're insufferable sometimes, CP. We get it, this is your sandbox.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im still amazed that people are calling the punch JDS landed a 'lucky shot'. He has hit most of the people he's fought with blistering heavy shots and the vast majority of them have gone down. Off the top of my Head I can only think of Nelson and Carwin who have managed to stay concious after eating a big shot from JDS.

Im not saying it is impossible, but I'd be very surprised if Cain can take one of those shots again from JDS and not go out. I'd also be surprised if It goes past the 2nd round.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> Im still amazed that people are calling the punch JDS landed a 'lucky shot'. He has hit most of the people he's fought with blistering heavy shots and the vast majority of them have gone down. Off the top of my Head I can only think of Nelson and Carwin who have managed to stay concious after eating a big shot from JDS.
> 
> Im not saying it is impossible, but I'd be very surprised if Cain can take one of those shots again from JDS and not go out. I'd also be surprised if It goes past the 2nd round.


If Cain cannot take JDS down and implement hos GNP, he'll get deja vu and become desperate. As you said, it's been shown JDS can knock him down as he normally does, with the exception of Carwin or Nelson.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> :sarcastic09:
> 
> JDS isn't Bigfoot Silva. If you can't tell the difference, then please stop watching MMA immediately. Cain destroyed a second tier fighter. Good on him. He made his statement. But JDS is the champion, and for good reason. If Cain could destroy him, he would have in their first encounter.
> 
> ...


Where did I compare?. I wrote that Cain made a statement in the silva fight. Silva is still a top ten heavyweight and people on here go on as if he was just some man pulled of the street. Cain has ran through every opponent in The UFC and this fight I believe will be no different. Sure both men where injured the first fight, i ain't gonna argue with that but Cain was off his game.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> God you're insufferable sometimes, CP. We get it, this is your sandbox.


Your schtick is increasingly tiresome. I feel badly for the 'man' who has nothing better to do with his time but troll another poster online. That's some life you've got there, cowboy. And as I won't be getting dragged into an argument with a troll, feel free to have the last word. I know you need it more than I do.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Where did I compare?. I wrote that Cain made a statement in the silva fight. Silva is still a top ten heavyweight and people on here go on as if he was just some man pulled of the street. Cain has ran through every opponent in The UFC and this fight I believe will be no different. Sure both men where injured the first fight, i ain't gonna argue with that but Cain was off his game.


Cain has ran through every opponent... except one. :thumbsup:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ludinator said:


> Where did I compare?. I wrote that Cain made a statement in the silva fight. Silva is still a top ten heavyweight and people on here go on as if he was just some man pulled of the street. Cain has ran through every opponent in The UFC and this fight I believe will be no different. Sure both men where injured the first fight, i ain't gonna argue with that but Cain was off his game.


How was he off his game exactly? Because he was hurt? Well if that's the case Junior was off his.

Junior's been nearly flawless in the UFC and he has either stopped or just flat out beat up everyone's he fought in the UFC, he really is underrated when it comes to the discussion of whose the best fighter in the world.

- KO's Werdum
- Stop's Struve
- Batters Cro Cop, blinds him.
- Stops Yvel
- KO's Gonzaga
- Batters Nelson in a war
- Batters Carwin
- KO's Cain
- Stop's Mir.

It really is an amazing run he's had thus far, everyone knows his intentions and he's been able to execute them, the first fight was no fluke it was right in line with Junior's entire UFC career, he hit his opponent and they either fell down or they made it the full fifteen and took an ass whipping in the process, Cain fell down and Junior ended his night.

I find it laughable anyone will write off the first fight as a fluke or a lucky punch, as I said, the first fight went like every other fight he's had in the UFC, he just ended it quicker than any other he's had and if he puts his hands on Cain again the same will happen in the rematch.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

As much as I hate to say this, JDS's 64 sec KO of Cain really isn't an much of an indication of how these two match-up. I'm not going to say JDS didn't didn't earn his win, because he certainly did. But I also think Cain caused himself to lose the last fight.

Cain utilized the absolute worst possible game plan when it came to fighting JDS. He stood on the outside, exactly where JDS wanted to fight, and allowed himself to get picked apart and KO'd. Cain has MUCH more tools in his arsenal then what he showed, and I think that will be evident in the second fight. If Cain can push the pace, clinch with JDS against the cage, use some dirty boxing and get some takedowns, Cain can surely get the 5 rd decision win. He has NCAA Div 1 wrestling. I'm pretty sure he can take JDS down, but the problem will be keeping JDS down. JDS's takedown defense reminds me of Chuck Liddell, very difficult to takedown, and when he does, he springs right back up.

If JDS can keep the fight standing and keep within boxing distance, I don't see this fight lasting more than 3 rds with JDS getting the KO.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Certainly doesn't mean otherwise, but you like to make it sound like it does. This is more insulting than his "claims", but yeah, you were only 9.


I'm not saying calling him a legendary warrior is bull, I'm saying that he is not morally infallible by way of being a legendary warrior. Sorry if it bugs you that I don't believe everything that comes out of these guys mouths.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RWCNT said:


> I'm not saying calling him a legendary warrior is bull, I'm saying that he is not morally infallible by way of being a legendary warrior. Sorry if it bugs you that I don't believe everything that comes out of these guys mouths.


Oh, I understood what you said in the first time so the part you quoted fits nicely all the same...


> Originally Posted by *MMA-Sportsman*
> Certainly doesn't mean otherwise, but you like to make it sound like it does. This is more insulting than his "claims", but yeah, you were only 9.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

So, your argument against me saying his status as a legend doesn't make him morally infallible is what? That I'm suggesting his legendary status automatically makes him morally dubious? That's a bit out of the left field.

If you're grasping at straws you don't have to reply, you know.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Everybody is talking about Cain and JDS injuries and how that could have affected their performances and fight result. Injuries are relevant issues and somehow they make through to the media and we all comment about it. If nobody discloses anything, we don't have elements to discuss anything. You lose a car race, you'll find smth to explain the bad performance and that could get down to minor details just like in any top sport. To suggest ppl who never been envolved in any scandal, assault, TRT cheating are lying when the're merely speaking their hearts out is beyond me.
So continue to make the odds to sound like reality. That's the way to go. :confused03:



RWCNT said:


> So, your argument against me saying his status as a legend doesn't make him *morally infallible* is what?


*Who* would be morally infallible, kid? :confused03::confused03:


RWCNT said:


> That I'm suggesting his legendary status automatically makes him morally dubious? *That's a bit out of the left field*.


Yep, and all of that, from start to conclusion came from your fantasious mind. :confused03::confused03::confused03:


RWCNT said:


> If you're *grasping at straws* you don't have to reply, you know.


Good. You found application for the expression you learnt the other day from your big brother. See? That's how it feels to have the odds used against you. I bet you learnt that from your big brother. :happy01:

I'll repeat the quote for the last time. If you still don't get it, so you`re still 9 and buzz off.



> Originally Posted by *MMA-Sportsman*
> *Certainly doesn't mean otherwise*, but you like to make it sound like it does. This is more insulting than his "claims", but yeah, you were only 9.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> To suggest ppl who never been envolved in any scandal, assault, TRT cheating are lying when the're merely speaking their hearts out is beyond me.
> So continue to make the odds to sound like reality. That's the way to go. :confused03:


I don't think that they're necessarily lying - maybe the broken spine line gave that impression, but I was really just making a gag. I refer to the statements as "claims" just because we never see any proof of them, so I'll consider them as claims until I do. Whether the injuries they talk about are legit or not doesn't even bother me as much as them talking about them does. I don't like it and I don't think it's a particularly out there view.




MMA-Sportsman said:


> *Who* would be morally infallible, kid? :confused03::confused03:]
> 
> Yep, and all of that, from start to conclusion came from your fantasious mind. :confused03::confused03::confused03:


Nogueira in this case, obviously. Go on then, explain yourself if I'm not getting this sentence you love repeating so much but can't rephrase or elaborate on. Do you even know what point you were trying to make? I think someone's legendary status shouldn't leave them unquestionable morally, you respond with "Certainly doesn't mean otherwise". There's really only one way to take that. 



MMA-Sportsman said:


> Good. You found application for the expression you learnt the other day from your big brother. See? That's how it feels to have the odds used against you. I bet you learnt that from your big brother. :happy01:


Oh god, the big brother references, calling me "kid", I'm still 9? You're making entirely too much of the fact that I was 9 in the late 90's. I'm sorry that you're old.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok guys, calm it down


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RWCNT said:


> I don't think that they're necessarily lying - maybe the broken spine line gave that impression, but I was really just making a gag. I refer to the statements as "claims" just because *we never see any proof of them*, so I'll consider them as claims until I do.


That's wrong. We don't have any proof you are not gay, bank robber, drug dealer or a scumbag, so how would you feel someone spreading negative suppositions about your reputation until you could work on showing evidence in your behalf? Do you think that would be fair? 

Most "proofs" we have are articles posted by reporters who collected info from camps, fighters themselves, fighters friends, coaches. Most of them are words passed along. What you want? Documents for any sort of declaration? How you pick who to believe who not to believe? Anybody could be lying then. Even forging documents, easy thing to do to, for example, to justify absence from work in a given day.

Do I need to see all the medical record of Cain to accept he was hurt? Do I have to believe Big Nog had an arm broken only when I see it snapping live? No non evident lesion should be accepted then?

*Innocent until proven guilty is a principle*. To twist it like you are doing is just to be mean on purpose.
This is the very core of the issue you are missing.

Thanks god you are no Judge. raise01:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Amusing: "half-arsed TD attempt" "flash KO"

I enjoy reading posts of downplayers.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Cain is going decemate JDS.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont think the first fight was a fluke cause JDS is the ******* man BUT i think Cain is taking the fight this time around.


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

This is gonna look like Cain vs Brock I think, except Cain will be taking Brocks roll in this one.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That's wrong. We don't have any proof you are not gay, bank robber, drug dealer or a scumbag, so how would you feel someone spreading negative suppositions about your reputation until you could work on showing evidence in your behalf? Do you think that would be fair?
> 
> Most "proofs" we have are articles posted by reporters who collected info from camps, fighters themselves, fighters friends, coaches. Most of them are words passed along. What you want? Documents for any sort of declaration? How you pick who to believe who not to believe? Anybody could be lying then. Even forging documents, easy thing to do to, for example, to justify absence from work in a given day.
> 
> ...


Well, I am an openly gay drug dealing, bank robbing scumbag, so that's pretty much water off a duck's back to me, mate.


Seriously though, you've got what I'm saying wrong here. I don't use "claims" as a synonym for "lies" - we never see proof that these guys are injured pre-fight, so I take it as a claim that may or may not be true, rather than a fact. I've already said that I don't really care if they're telling the truth or not, it pisses me off either way.

Innocent until proven guilty is fine in a court of law but to go around your entire life believing everything people say until you can prove otherwise is just plain naive.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't see Cain beating JDS. People get all worked up over how he dismantled Bigfoot but the reality was all that fight showed is that Cain can exploit a mistake and capitalize. Any fighter at that level should be able to do so.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...It's hard say to that this second meeting will be different than the first. It really comes down to 1 thing against JDS and that's getting taken down. If Cain cannot get Junior on his back or get him to the ground at all, he will be forced to stand. Cain is a killer on the feet but JDS's hands are title defending with his masterful timing and the nasty one punch KO ability he has over Cain. *If Velasquez can get JDS down and hold him down*, he certainly has the ability maul JDS and pound him till the ref stops it. If JDS springs back to his feet, It will be just a matter of time before Junior catches Cain flush and justs blasts away with brutal, powerful combos finishing him off... 

...With all that said I hope it goes the distance
in a Hendo/Shogun rollercoster of a fight. That would be cool...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd be amazed if this goes the distance... Amazed.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RWCNT said:


> Well, I am an openly gay drug dealing, bank robbing scumbag, so that's pretty much water off a duck's back to me, mate.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you've got what I'm saying wrong here. I don't use "claims" as a synonym for "lies" - we never see proof that these guys are injured pre-fight, so I take it as a claim that may or may not be true, rather than a fact. I've already said that I don't really care if they're telling the truth or not, it pisses me off either way.
> ...


You are absolutely right about every thing you said. I reckon your arguments are way too solid to come back against. I shall no longer waste your precious time because you probably have so many medical records to analyse. 
Fly away with pride, kid. :winner01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Killz said:


> Ok guys, calm it down


I won't ask again. Drop it or I'll start dishing out infractions.


----------

